
Reddit Is Hiring a Senior Rust Engineer - yokohummer7
https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/7utj4t/reddit_is_hiring_a_senior_rust_engineer/
======
weinzierl
I‘m monitoring Rust jobs for a while (on Stackoverflow mostly) and this makes
me pretty excited. The more firms jump onto the bandwagon and the more high
profile they are the better for the Rustaceans.

